# Scottish Information



## WarriorPrincess (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Mythic Scribers, 

I just wanted to offer my expertise in all things Scottish. I am Scottish born, I recently moved to the states last year (2012). I have been a tour guide in Scotland's capital, Edinburgh. So I can describe the buildings, atmosphere, Scottish food, the ancient traditions. I love History and can help if anyone needs advice with Scottish, Irish or even Tudor history. Basically anything you need, I'll try and help.

Warrior Princess


----------



## Ireth (Mar 10, 2013)

This is my kind of thread. ^^ I'm currently working on a Scottish historical fantasy, and I need all the help I can get. For a start, what do you know about the history of Eilean Donan, circa 1215? One of my characters is a ghost who was killed there at that time, but I can't find much information on who would have occupied the castle then. Help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome Ireth to my thread, 

Ok so down to business, 1215 was the Middle ages in Scotland, a lot of French/Scottish stuff going on. The oldest building in Edinburgh is actually one built on the Royal mile leading up to the castle during this time. It has a thistle and a fleur de lis marked on it. I digress.... 

If im not mistaken it was King William the 1st who occupied Edinburgh Castle, although King Edward of England was trying to take over, Bloody English think they own everything lol. He came for a visit to Scotland and installed funnels from the buildings, from which he poured wine to win over the people of Scotland.

You should look into locations in Edinburgh, its the most Ghost ridden place in Scotland, for example they have vaults under the streets of the old town where there are still spirits, haunted graveyards, look into the grassmarket area where they done all their public executions. Or at the top of the royal mile they have a fountain to remember all the woman thrown from the walls of the castle to see judgement on whether they were witches.

Did any of this help?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 10, 2013)

I think you may have misread my question; I asked about Eilean Donan, not Edinburgh castle. ^^; Nonetheless, your answer is fascinating.


----------



## TheokinsJ (Mar 11, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I think you may have misread my question; I asked about Eilean Donan, not Edinburgh castle. ^^; Nonetheless, your answer is fascinating.



I went to Scotland four years ago and although i never got the chance to see the castle I read a fair bit about it. From what I understand the castle was originally a church built on the Island in the early 7th century, however the actual castle was not constructed until the early 13th century- which means your setting of 1215 might cause some minor problems, seeing as the castle wasn't really built yet (well it was, but it would have been just some stone walls surrounding an area on the island, with the rest of it being built later) . Still I'm no expert, just saying what I can remember off the top of my head, I guess you'll only find out with more research.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Mar 11, 2013)

Ireth, my apologies.

Im originally from the east coast, and I think Eilean Donan is in the highlands on the west coast, so I dont know too much about other than they had a big clan feud around the 1400's, but alot of the clans feuded in the middle ages lol. Sorry I cant be of more help... WP


----------



## NeuroticNessie (Mar 11, 2013)

Squee! *happy dance*  My Celtic fantasy novel begins in Scotland, near Loch Lomond. Were you ever there?  

Also, my main character attends the University of Glasgow. :-D  

You might get some random PMs from me soon with random questions about Scotland.


----------



## jax (Mar 15, 2013)

I live 14 miles from Loch Lomond and attended Glasgow University so if you want any queries answered let me know Nessie


----------

